# Eleonore Weisgerber Cap Collection (26x)



## Geniesser (24 Okt. 2011)




----------



## Padderson (24 Okt. 2011)

trotz fortgeschrittenen Alters immer noch eine tolle Frau:thumbup:


----------



## LuigiHallodri (25 Okt. 2011)

Diverse Schrottfilmchen werden zig-mal wiederholt und bei Schätzchen wie diesen wartet man vergebens. Sind anscheinend Caps von alten VHS-Aufnahmen.
Deshalb besonderen Dank von mir!


----------



## Max100 (25 Okt. 2011)

Hier war sie aber noch jung und knackig


----------



## Lorbaz (30 Okt. 2011)

Klasse Vielen Dank


----------



## PeteConrad (21 Sep. 2013)

Danke, tolle Fotos zu einer tollen Frau!


----------



## pike66 (1 Nov. 2014)

Vielen dank dafür!


----------

